# SLR-Neuling und alte Zenit-B



## DiNGO! (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in die Welt der Fotografie (vornämlich Spiegelreflexfotografie) einsteigen und habe mir dazu eine alte Zenit-B mit analogem Belichtungsmesser auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft...

Nun fehlt mir die Anleitung, aber ich hätte eh nichts verstanden - kann kein russich 

Aber ne SLR ist ne SLR... was ich damit meine: so viel anders ist sie auch nicht als ne normale SLR, nur ist das meine erste SLR und ich weiß nicht wie eine normale aufgebaut ist... hat nicht vielleicht einer von euch Pros ne Anleitung zu irgendeiner SLR wo das Grobe erörtert wird (mit Bildern und so)?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Vitalis (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi Du.

Also kurz unsere Suchfunktion benutzt , "Zenit" eingegeben et voilà:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=25577
Zenit-Anleitungen: http://www.zenit.istra.ru/mans/index.html
Und sogar eine deutsche: http://www.zenit.istra.ru/mans/zenit-em/zenit-em-der.html

Und hier lernst Du, wie Kameras funktionieren und worauf man achten muß:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm (steht bei uns in den Foto-Links)

Und es gibt noch mehr Threads hier, wo erklärt wird, wie bestimmte Funktionen alter Kameras funktionieren..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## DLDS (11. Oktober 2003)

http://www.photomeeting.de/workshop/


----------



## DiNGO! (11. Oktober 2003)

danke für die antworten


----------



## DiNGO! (15. Oktober 2003)

das drecksding hat den geist aufgegeben...

naja, wie gewonnen so zerronnen  

brauch jetzt mal ne vernünftige...
jetzt kommt die beste frage:

canon oder nikon? `

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Oktober 2003)

Diesbezüglich wirst du hier *NI KON*struktive Antworten kriegen.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DiNGO! (15. Oktober 2003)

Diese Antwort hilft mir nicht weiter ;-) 

Ne, jetzt mal im ernst... Ich brauch jetzt ne neue Einsteigerkamera und wenn ich eine der beiden führenden Firmen aussuch,e binde ich mich auch zukünftig an dieses System...

Für welches System gibt es denn eine große Auswahl an qualitativ guten, gebrauchten und somit günstigen objektiven?

Wäre ich vernünftig würde ich rein technisch zur canon greifen - jedoch fehlt den Kameras , die ich mir leisten kann (eos 3000 - 300v) eine wichtige Eigenschaft: Charme...

Da punkten wiederum die Nikon Kameras... nur weiß ich nicht welche ich mir da holen soll... Sie sollte schon das Niveau der oben genannten eos Kameras besitzen...

Ach, ja, der Verwendungszweck der Kamera: Immer mit mir dabei und wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit ein lichtstarkes Normalobjektiv; aber wird auch für Zoom- und Makrofotografie verwendet werden... Kurz: robustes Allround-Gerät  

Was haltet ihr davon?

Danke.


----------



## Vitalis (15. Oktober 2003)

Lies Dir mal diesen Thread hier durch:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials115078.html
Der dürfte sehr interessant für Dich sein.


----------



## DiNGO! (15. Oktober 2003)

Danke, Vitalis!

...den Thread habe ich schon gelesen und bin auch damit einverstanden, dass man nicht das aktuelle AF System braucht...

Ich wäre mit einer Canon T-90 oder einer Nikon F 3 oder F 100 auch sehr glüklich - sogar glücklicher als mit einer neuen eos 300v...

Nur kostet das Glück sehr viel mehr als die eos 300v...nämlich ca. 800 €
Mein Budget bewegt sich im Rahmen von 300€!

Sogar die AE-1 kostet im Fotoladen 200€...

WAS soll ich denn machen?


----------



## DiNGO! (15. Oktober 2003)

Ach, und in meinem Budget sind auch noch ein lichtstarkes Normalobjektiv inklusive...


----------



## Vitalis (15. Oktober 2003)

Schau Dich doch mal bei eBay um.
Ich habe meine Canon AE-1 Program für 90 Euro bekommen, inklusive 3 Objektive. Die sind zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber ich wolllte nicht mehr warten. Die Kamera alleine bekommt man sicherlich für weit weniger als 90 Euro. 

Und die Objektive bekommt man dann auch günstig, z.b. habe ich mir ein hochwertiges original Canon 100mm-Objektiv ersteigert, für 70 Euro. Die Standard-50mm-Objektive kriegt man sowieso für wenig Geld. 

Wenn Du unbedingt  eine in der T90-Klasse willst, dann wirds halt teurer, klar.


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2003)

Wenn dir eine EOS 300 auch reicht:

Schau mal bie saturn.de unter den Angeboten und klick dich dann durch bis zu SLR Kameras & Sets. Da ist die EOS 300 mit einem Tamron 28-80 (schätze 3.5-5.6) für *199€* .  -Ich bin auch shcon am überlegen, ob ich da zuschlagen soll.-

Das Objektiv ist sicherlich nicht gerade gut, aber, da du ja sagtest, dass du erstmal e' nur mit Lichtstarken festbrennwieten arbeiten wolltest. Und ein Zoom in'ner Tasche kann denke keinem schaden.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Vincent (18. Oktober 2003)

Hey Dingo,

Du solltest bei deinen Überlegungen eines beachten:
Die Canon EOS 300(v) ist die billigste SLR von Canon. Bei Nikon heißt das Vergleichsmodell F65 und kostet ähnlich viel.

Die 3 Modelle, die du uns noch genannt hast, entspringen allesamt dem reinen Profibereich!

Die Nikon F3 war von 1980-88 Nikons beste SLR. Die T90 war Canons beste nonAutofokus-SLR, und die F100 ist momentan die zweitbeste Nikon SLR, die gebaut wird.

Ich meine hey, du fängst gerade erst an. Brauchst du da jetzt Kameras, die das Allerbeste repräsentieren, was du dir (für viel viel Geld) kaufen kannst?

Versteh dies bitte nur als Denkansatz. Es ist viel wichtiger gute Objektive zu haben, als einen guten Body.

edit:/ Nur um den Sachverhalt mal mit einer Analogie zu erläutern:
Die EOS300 bzw F65 sind die Einsteiger/Hobbyuser-Klasse also VW Golf und niedriger im Vergleich zu Autos. Diese Zeichnen sich durch Einfachheit und vergleichsweise gute Funktion mit einem äußerst guten Preis /-Leistungsverhältnis aus.

Die T90, F3 und F100 sind da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Sie entspringen alle dem Profisegment, sind dementsprechend sehr viel teurer (der Aufpreis wird durch den Mehrnutzen nicht gerechtfertigt) und sind sehr viel robuster und qualitativ hochwertiger.

Als Fahranfäger steigst du auch nicht gleich in einen Ferrari F40 (Baujahr wie die T90) sondern in einen gebrauchten Kleinwagen. Ganz klar, der gebrauchte Fiat hat keine Chance auf der Rennstrecke gegen den F40 zu gewinnen, bringt dich aber genauso von A nach B und das für sehr viel weniger als 1/10 des Preises.

Think about it 
Vincent


----------



## DiNGO! (19. Oktober 2003)

Danke für alle Antworten!

Vincent, du hast völlig recht! Nur ich möchte eine gute MF SLR haben...nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Würde die eos 300v so etwas bieten... würde ich sie sofort nehmen... ich möchte halt manuell fokussieren...

Habe eine Canon S40... und fotografiere hauptsachlich mit den halbautomatiken sowie mit manuellen Einstellung... SO neu ist es auch nicht für mich...

Nur wollte ich eine SLR haben um die Vorzüge von wechselbaren Objektiven zu besitzen und dass ich genau das sehe was das Objektiv sieht (Ausschluss von Parallaxenfehler...)

Es gäbe da noch einige Alternativen  :

Pentax MZ-M
Minolta x-370

Was haltet ihr denn von denen?

Gibt es eigentlich eine günstige AF SLR wo man aber auch gut mit manuell fokussieren kann? Also mit z.B. auswechselbarer Mattscheibe für MF?

Danke.


----------



## Vincent (19. Oktober 2003)

Die Mattscheibe kannst du bei allen guten SLRs austauschen.

Wenn du manuell fokusieren willst, dann käme eventuell auch noch das Olympos OM System in Frage. Interessant sind hier OM2 und OM4.
Die beiden Kameras waren revolutionär und prägten alle nachfolgenden SLRs.
Problematisch ist, dass sie heutzutage noch immer recht teuer sind - aber eine Alternative wäre es: http://www.mir.com.my - such da mal nach der OM.

Link


----------



## DiNGO! (19. Oktober 2003)

Mal eine Frage:

AF Objektive sind ja nicht direkt für manuelles fokussieren ausgelegt oder geht es mit ihnen genauso gut?


----------



## Vincent (19. Oktober 2003)

Es geht zwar, aber längst nicht genau so gut. Das liegt einfach daran, dass sie leicht und weniger wertig gebaut sind.
Bei richtigen MF Objektiven hast du wirklich noch sauber gearbeitete Metallstücke in der Hand, die sich sauber bewegen lassen, sehr robust sind - und natürlich auch mehr wiegen.
Manuell fokusieren mit AF-Objektiven ist dagegen immer eine etwas wackelige Angelegenheit, da sie weniger Präsize sind und in ihrer ganzen Konstruktion nicht dafür gedacht sind.


----------



## DiNGO! (19. Oktober 2003)

Habe das hier gefunen:

Canon EOS 300 V 4,0-5,6/28-90 II EUR 269.-

und 

Nikon
F 75 mit Nikkor AF 28-80 3.5-5.6 EUR 299.-

was haltet ihr davon?

Danke.


----------



## Vincent (19. Oktober 2003)

Das Nikon-Angebot ist mit Sicherheit besser. Der F75 Body ist etwas höherwertiger als der der EOS300.
Die beiden Objektive sind natürlich nicht so das Ideale aber für den Anfang reichen sie sicher. Das Nikkor ist dabei sogar noch lichtstärker als das Canon.


----------



## DiNGO! (21. Oktober 2003)

Es ja keine EOS 300, sondern eine EOS 300v... oder sind die gleichwetig verarbeitet?

Und wenn ich mir das Nikon-Set hole und dazu noch ein lichtstarkes MF Objektiv... kann ich dann die Mattscheibe im Body auswechseln und anständig manuell fotografieren oder wäre es so eher halbherzig?

Danke


----------



## DiNGO! (21. Oktober 2003)

Es ja keine EOS 300, sondern eine EOS 300v... oder sind die gleichwetig verarbeitet?

Und wenn ich mir das Nikon-Set hole und dazu noch ein lichtstarkes MF Objektiv... kann ich dann die Mattscheibe im Body auswechseln und anständig manuell fotografieren oder wäre es so eher halbherzig?

Danke


----------



## Vincent (22. Oktober 2003)

Du musst verdammt mit der Wahl der Objektive aufpassen mein Lieber.
Denn obwohl Nikon seit quasi 50 Jahren das sogenannte F-Bajonett hat, gab es immer wieder Modifikationen - sodass längst nicht alle Objektive auf alle Kameras und umgekehrt passen.
Die letzte Profikamera von Nikon, die wirklich alle Objektive handeln konnte, war die F4. Die ganz alten F-Objektive wirst du mit einer F75 zumindest nicht benutzen können.
Wie es mit den AI / AIs Objektiven steht, weiß ich momentan nicht.

Mach dich am Besten mal über die verschiedenen Objektivtypen von Nikon schlau.

edit:/ Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du bei einer Amateur-Kamera wie der F75 die Mattscheibe wechseln kannst. Ich suche da gleich mal.

edit2:/ Et voila Klick me

Viel Spaß dabei 
Vincent


----------



## DiNGO! (22. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank, Vincent

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die F75 nur 83% des Bildes im Sucher anzeigt...
Jedoch bin ich mit der Mattscheibe immer noch nicht weiter... entweder kann ich nicht lesen oder ich habe nichts gefunden...jedenfalls stand da auf der Seite zwar was über die möglichen Objektive jedoch nicht über eine Möglichkeit zum Wechsel der Mattscheibe (engl. "focusing screen" oder?)...


----------



## Vincent (22. Oktober 2003)

Hier  hast du einen Link zu den Technischen Daten der F75. Vielleicht findest du da was, ich habe leider gerade keine Zeit das zu prüfen.
Vincent


----------



## Beppone (23. Oktober 2003)

Die Mattscheibe der F75 läßt sich wechseln? Wäre mir neu.
Abgesehen davon sind die Standardmattscheiben für manuelles fokussieren gut geeignet.

Mein Tip: Nikon oder Pentax für den Einsatz neuer AF UND alter MF-Optiken, das geht sonst bei keinem Hersteller.
Canon für komfortables Scharfstellen im AF UND MF-Betrieb, wenn USM-Objektive eingesetzt werden. Nur bei USM-Optiken läßt sich sofort manuell eingreifen, ohne daß der AF erst abgestellt werden muß. Das Handling der manuellen der Scharfeinstellung ist bei den billigen "Consumer"-AF-Objektiven von Canon mäßig bis schlecht, bei den teuren L-Optiken dagegen erstklassig. Einfach mal in einen guten Fotoladen gehen und anfassen...

Gruß Bep


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

In den Autofokus eingreifen kannst du bei den Nikon AF-S Objektiven auch. Vorraussetzung ist der SilentWave Motor im Objektiv.



> Abgesehen davon sind die Standardmattscheiben für manuelles fokussieren gut geeignet.


 Na also ich weiß nicht, aber mit einer einfachen Mattscheibe ohne jede Hilfe richtig scharfstellen? Eine geteilte Mikroprismenmattscheibe ist denke ich bei manuellem Scharfstellen ein Muss.


----------



## DiNGO! (23. Oktober 2003)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten...
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer Minolta Dynax 5?


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Minolta baut Kameras mit einem höchst attraktiven Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Dynax5 , 7 und 9 gibt es glaube ich. Und bei allen dreien gilt das Gleiche: Für so verhältnismäßig wenig Geld bekommst du nirgends sonst so viel Qualität und Technische Gimmicks.
Du musst aber auf das große Nikon bzw Canon Zubehör und Objektivprogramm verzichten.


----------



## DiNGO! (23. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich gute, lichtstarke Objektive mit Festbrennweite kriege ist mir das mit dem Zubehör egal...


----------



## DiNGO! (24. Oktober 2003)

Die Frage ist nun ob Nikon F75 oder Minolta Dynax 5...
Die Canon EOS 300v ist mir zu automatisch...
Aber die Nikon hat nur 5 AF-Felder im Vergleich zu den 7 der Dynax 5... Ist die höhere Anzahl an AF-Feldern besser?

Danke.


----------



## Vincent (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich dachte du möchtest manuell fokusieren 

Aber zur Frage:
Ja prinzipiell sind mehr Messfelder besser, weil der Autofokus schneller und präziser arbeitet. Ob man in der Praxis etwas davon merkt stell ich mal in Frage; es sei denn man stellt sie direkt nebeneinander.
Außerdem sind die Anzahl der Messfelder nicht die einzigen Faktoren, die die Qualität eines Auto Fokus Systems bestimmen.


----------



## DiNGO! (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich will ja manuell fokussieren nur wenn af dann richtig...
Welche würdest DU mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Vincent (25. Oktober 2003)

Eine Canon AE-1 mit 3 guten Festbrennweiten.
Z.B. für den Anfang: 24mm 50mm 85mm oder 135mm


----------



## Macek (29. Oktober 2003)

*Canon EOS 33*

Servus DiNGO,habe ich mir eine Canon EOS 33 gekauft. 
Bin sehr zufrieden.Für Canon bekommt man meiner Meinung nach auch 
mehr gebrauchte Objektive.Und solltest du noch einen Dia - Negativscanner
besitzen,steht dir in Richtung digitalisierung nichts im Wege


----------



## DiNGO! (29. Oktober 2003)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Minolta Dynax 5 mit Normalzoomobjektiv für 250 € gekauft und denke, dass ist gut für den Anfang...


----------



## Vincent (29. Oktober 2003)

Congratulations!


----------

